# When will the NFL ban Ndamukong Suh?



## HeartlandHank (Sep 10, 2013)

At this point... It's not a question of if, but *when?* He can't help himself... It's inevitable.. It's his MO.
Once he takes out one of the NFL's darlings aka has a hard impact on the post season via injury... it's over.

20 years ago...he would have been "feared" "terrifying" "a "devastating contender"... in todays NFL, that just means dirty..


[video=youtube;zy6HO0cyeiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy6HO0cyeiQ[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> At this point... It's not a question of if, but *when?* He can't help himself... It's inevitable.. It's his MO.
> Once he takes out one of the NFL's darlings aka has a hard impact on the post season via injury... it's over.
> 
> 20 years ago...he would have been "feared" "terrifying" "a "devastating contender"... in todays NFL, that just means dirty..
> ...


Yeah, the next step will have to be a suspension. After a 100k fine for one play, he needs to be removed from the game and handed a lengthy suspension. If he re-offends then it may come to a ban. But I doubt the NFLPA would just sit by and let him get banned. When was the last time a player was "banned" anyways? I feel like that doesn't ever happen. I may be wrong though...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know if Suh is as dumb as he comes across or if he's just acting. It's like he doesn't know there's cameras on the field watching his every move. He can say whatever, but some of what he does is just flat out dirty, like stomping a dudes nuts out while he's already down, that's cold.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

That guys just a bully i dont really care for him! Soon is my guess very soon.


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Oct 19, 2013)

It sucks for him because the guy has SO much talent and could easily be known for that if he would just quit playing so damn dirty.


----------



## little butch (Nov 14, 2013)

Being from Nebraska, where he did college , I have to say he was that devastating player in college, but wasn't really a bad guy. There are a lot of disgusted and disappointed Husker fans here. Probably 'roid rage. Who knows??? All I know is that he turned into a bullying idiot, and he will get what he deserves.  & be kind.


----------



## biglungs (Nov 16, 2013)

dudes just tired of bitchass o-line cutting him trying to make it 15 so he gets that pension he needs knees for that. pussies cant handle him so hes a target


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 16, 2013)

lol @ the hit on Cutler being included in that montage...NO PUSHING IN THE NFL!!


----------

